# Mejorar control de tonos activo?



## reMixer (Jun 20, 2018)

Muy buenas, tengo el siguiente circuito, pero necesito agregarle una etapa op-amp antes del control de tono. Luego hacer dos circuitos identicos, poniendo un pot de volumen a la entrada de cada uno uniendo sus salidas con sendos resistores. Es para hacer un mezclador de dos entradas, alimentado con tension simple, para un amplificador de bateria.


El tema es que no se que componentes ponerle al previo que va antes del control de tono.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018


Asi creo que seria mas o menos, pero no se si los valores estan bien o no.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 21, 2018)

Bueno estuve haciendo un circuito mas completo, para que la pregunta quedara mas clara.

El circuito, se alimentaria con 9,7 volts approx (un 7809+un diodo en la pata central).

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

La resistencia de salida de 2,2 kilos creo que es insuficiente, pero no se que valor ponerle, para no quitarle ganancia, ya que la etapa de salida no tiene preamplificador, como comentaba en otro hilo.
Los circuitos controles de tono que encontre en esta página, la mayoria son para fuentes simétricas u ocupan potenciometros de 50 kilos. Los que tengo de 100 kilos fueron recuperados de un mixer Bheringer (creo que se escribe así), ya que los que venden son malisimos, y estos pot usados, han sido usados muchas veces, sin embargo, son de buena calidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

No hacen falta 2 fuentes virtuales Vcc/2 con una sola polarizas a ambos operacionales.
La salida del segundo operacional está en corto a GND
Las resistencias de salida de 2k2 pueden ser bastante menores, con un par de cientos de Ohms alcanza


----------



## reMixer (Jun 21, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hacen falta 2 fuentes virtuales Vcc/2 con una sola polarizas a ambos operacionales.
> La salida del segundo operacional está en corto a GND
> Las resistencias de salida de 2k2 pueden ser bastante menores, con un par de cientos de Ohms alcanza


Gracias por tu respuesta tienes razon, el diseño otiginal tenia ese error y no me percaté.
En este adjunto, la resistencia r2 de 12 k hay una diferencia con el primer circuito, donde es de 1 kilo solamente, no se cual de los dos estara bien.
El operacional es el 4558.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 21, 2018)

Acá las modificaciones hechas hasta el momento.





Las salidas van unidas hacia el potenciómetro de la salida de potencia, de 50 kilos.

En uno de ellos iria el  circuito de micrófono, el cual es un módulo con eco que extraje de un dvd.
A la entrada del segundo control de tonos conectaria el reproductor de mp3 que extraje de un mini ampli bazuca, el cual a la salida le instalé dos resistores de 1k 1/4 , que da 500 ohms, para reemplazar el parlante y asi equilibrar la impedancia para atacar el potenciómetro del módulo control de tonos.




Me pueden decir si estos circuitos estan correctos? no quiero quemar el lector de mp3 si la impedancia es muy baja.
Muchisimas gracias por su atención.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

Perdon, volvi a modificar el circuito e incorporar las sugerencias de Fogonazo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

Perdón, volví a modificar el circuito e incorporar las sugerencias de Fogonazo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2018)

El capacitor de 100pf le quita linealidad a la etapa.
Antes que nada hay que saber que planeas conectar a la entrada y el nivel de esa señal


----------



## reMixer (Jun 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El capacitor de 100pf le quita linealidad a la etapa.
> Antes que nada hay que saber que planeas conectar a la entrada y el nivel de esa señal


Hola pandacba, verás deseo quitarle un poco de agudos para que no moleste los oidos, pero no los sonidos mas finos del twetter sinó los agudos que se cuelan en el  woofer, ignoro sus frecuencias, ,los woofers son 2 Mekse de 10 pulgadas y el  ampli un modulo TPA3116D2.
Tpa3116d2 2x50w Digital Amplificador Modulo Clase D Stereol - $ 390,00
En uno de ellos iria el  circuito de micrófono, el cual es un módulo con eco que extraje de un dvd.
A la entrada del segundo control de tonos conectaria el reproductor de mp3 que extraje de un mini ampli bazuca, el cual a la salida le instalé dos resistores de 1k 1/4 , que da 500 ohms, para reemplazar el parlante y asi equilibrar la impedancia para atacar el potenciómetro del módulo control de tonos.





Me puedes decir, por favor, si este circuito esta correctos? no quiero quemar el lector de mp3 si la impedancia es muy baja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> deseo quitarle un poco de agudos para que no moleste los oidos, pero no los sonidos mas finos del twetter sinó los agudos que se cuelan en el woofer


 
Cortá el woofer dentro del bafle con un crossover


----------



## reMixer (Jun 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cortá el woofer dentro del bafle con un crossover


Es que es un ampli portatil a bateria, sabes si eso bajara mucho la potencia? los parlantes twetter y woofer son de 4 ohms (el tweeter es de una radio de mediana potencia).
El ampli en su descripcion de mercadolibre decia ser de 50+50 pero creo que si es de 20 watts reales es mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Proba y vas viendo , fijate en los post de crossover pasivo

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: crossover pasivo


----------



## reMixer (Ago 10, 2018)

Para usar los mismos operacionales y los potes podria usar este circuito? obviamente polarizando la entrada no inversora, pues es alimentado con baterias.

De todas formas necesito un previo, para que el ampli funcione correctamente.

podria seguir usando la misma configuación del circuito original hasta el cap de 10 mf o el resistor de  2,2 kilos?  Muchas gracias por su buena voluntad y perdon por las molestias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2018)

Probá con éste :






Preamplificador tipo Musicman 3EQ para bajo eléctrico


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2018)

Tu primer esquema para que funcione es necesario que la unión de la R de 4k7 y  C de 4n7 este conectada a la salida.
Basicamente un control de tono esta  basado en un amplificador inversor, para entender bien como funciona y las dist intas posibildades archirecontraprobadas y muchísima información más debes leer el libro que esta en el post #9 Audio Radio Handbook National Semiconductor


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2018)

El esquema arriba esta archiprobado y funciona muy pero muy bien, Para fuente simple divisor de tension y alli llevar todos los puntos de masa


----------



## reMixer (Ago 11, 2018)

Gracias amigos, al final opté por éste que encontre por ahi, casualmente, antes no lo habia encontrado y eso que busqué muchas veces en google images.

Elegí este, por que requeria menos cambios, asi que cambie algunos cap e hice un arreglo de caps en paralelo, además de cambiar la R de 4,7 por una de 10 kilos, para lograr los valores del circuito elegido.
Finalmente el control de tonos funcionó a medias sólo se notaba la influencia del control de bajos, lo que daba un agradable sonido, pero el agudos no funcionó. Al colocar el Ic1a volvia a saturase un poco.
Lo que no entiendo es que el modulo amplificador de potencia decia algo asi como de 50+50, pero en la práctica parece sonar más bajo que cuando usaba un tda7773 (o era tda7377¿?) el cual ya no traen a Chile.




Bueno muchas gracias por su ayuda, creo que esto es sólo implementar y probar.
Cuando finalice el circuito publicaremos el circuito final por si a alguien le sirve y no tenga que pegarse tantos cabezasos a la pared .


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2018)

Ese último dibujo esta mal la salida de IC1B esta a masa en la parte de abajo del dibujo donde dice GND esa conección vertical no debe ir.
No se porque en tu caso has tenido tantos problemas, en mi caso particular he armado muchísimos controles de tono, tanto activos como pasivos y siempre funcionaron, no he tenido problemas, ya sea con Operacionales o con transistores
Me he guiado por lo que dice el capitulo dos del manual que te recomende y jamás he tenido problemas
Mara mayor claridad de lo que digo esta marcado con un circulo rojo


----------



## reMixer (Ago 11, 2018)

Muchas gracias PandaCBA, ese detalle ya me lo habia dicho Fogonazo, me equivoqué en postear de nuevo el mismo circuito con ese detalle no corregido.
En realidad es éste el que estoy implementando, cambiando los componentes que eran distintos logicamente. Solo el control de agudos no funciona.
Lo que aun no entiendo es que el modulo amplificador TPA3116D2 se satura a tan solo aproximadamente 15 o 20 watts siendo que en la hoja de datos dice ser de 50+50 watts, una estafa.

Tal vez los problemas se generaron al buscar e implementar in  control de tono de fuente simple, siendo que la mayoria son para fuente simétrica, y tienen la entrada inversora o no inversora conectada a resistencias y capacitores, complicando la conversión a fuente simple con su divisor resistivo con la mitad de tensión en Vcc.
Gracias por tu ayuda e interés.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 11, 2018

PandaCBA olvide preguntarte.
A la entrada del segundo control de tonos conectaria el reproductor de mp3 que extraje de un mini ampli bazuca, el cual a la salida le instalé dos resistores de 1k 1/4 , que da 500 ohms, para reemplazar el parlante y asi equilibrar la impedancia para atacar el potenciómetro del módulo control de tonos.

















El tema es que no se si la impedancia estará bien, para que no se queme el pequeño ampli smd que viene en la plaquita del reproductor mp3. Si en el control de tonos uso un solo Ic, el IC1B, se escucha bien, pero el reproductor mp3 del Bazuca está al máximo y pasando un rato se calienta y comienza a escucharse mal hasta desaparecer el sonido y como es un amplificador portatil el que construyp, necesito buen sonido, por el ruido ambiente. 
Pero si inserto el IC1A (lm741), para poder bajarle el volumen al reproductor de mp3, para que no se caliente el pequeño chip que traes, se escucha saturado el amplificador TPA3116D2 (etapa final).  si no rersuelvo este tema, no puedo cantar y estoy mal de finanzas (aparte de enfermo ) gracias por toda tu buena voluntad.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2018)

Tienes fotos de ese módulo, te podria indicar  una mejor forma de conectarlo


----------



## reMixer (Ago 11, 2018)

desgraciadamente no tengo como sacar fotos, mi celu es antiguo y mi camara está malisima .
la adaptación la saco desde la salida de parlante (mono), pero tal vez deberia sacarla antes. Tiene un potenciómetro de volumen, no sé si sera controlador de tensión el volumen, o será convencional. 
Tendré que revisarlo para sacar la salida desde ahi parece.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2018)

Si debería salir antes desde la parte de señal, de allí sería completamente adecuado


----------



## reMixer (Ago 12, 2018)

Una ultima duda please. Si saco la señal del potenciómtro, tendria que ponerle una carga de igual forma al miniamplificador SMD que tiene el circuito verdad?, pues siin carga adecuada, se puede calentar.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2018)

Podes hacer lo siguiente desconectar del modulo el pin central para sacar tu señal y la pista del pin cetral unirla a masa, de esa forma no amplificara nada y no te hace falta que tenga carga


----------



## reMixer (Ago 12, 2018)

Gracias Panda, pensaba sacar ese integrado, pero puedo *[Vocablo innecesariamente vulgar para un foro de electrónica]* la plaquita, ya que son muy delicadas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2018)

Si desconectas como te dije no vas a dañar nada


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Eliminé el integrado de audio, pero la señal cayó en intensidad, asi que pensé:" si disminuyo la resistencia de realimentacion en Ic1A a 1 k tal vez aumente la ganancia y suba el volumen, pero no subio un milivolt. Sigue escuchandose bajisimo . Cual será la solución? poner un capacitor de 45 pf en paralelao a esa R servirá de algo? O tendré que intercalar un lm386 entre ambos (el modulo mp3 y el control de tonos)?
Muchas gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Un LM386 amplifica en potencia no en tensión (es un amplificador de Audio) en todo caso un AO (amplifiador operacional como el TL072) como amplificador no inversor


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Es algo como esto lo que tengo hecho, le cambié la resistencia de realimentacion (en el diagrama de 10 kilos) por una de 1k pero no subio nada en absoluto el volumen. . Ya no se que hacer, por eso pensaba poner un pequeño lm386 para reemplazar el ic que tenia originalmente y se calentaba.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Si lo hicist tal cual el diagrama que publicas no funciona
Debe ser así:





la ganancia en este caso es =1+R3/R2 en el caso de la figura =34


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Es que nunca vi ese diagrama que muestras, siempre vi la entrada no inversora polarizada y la otra disponible para señal, al menos con fuente simple o bateria.
Segun el circuito que propones no se produciria un anular de parte de la señal, al realimentar en fase invertida? dicha fase invertida se contrapone a la señal original anilándola o me equivoco? muchas gracias por la gran paciencia demostrada.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Esa es la configuración para amplificador no inversor, la red de realimentación fija el nivel de ganancia de la etapa. si no tiene esa realimentación la ganancia sería máxima y te saturaria la etapa siguiente.
Variando esas resistencia fijas el nivel de ganancia.
Solo para que comprendas un poco mejor, si quito las resistencias y llevo la salida a la no inversora directa, se comporta como un amplificador de ganancia unitaria o seguidor de tensión.
Eso se puede entender en la fórmula Gv=1+ R3/R2, si no hay resistencias  queda Gv=1
Fijate en el manual de national que te menciones allí estan todas las configuraciones y explicado como funciona cada configuración


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Gracias por toda tu ayuda. Ahora si que funcionó! Se escucha un poco más alto, con la configuracion que puse en esta imagen, luego probe reduciendo la r3 a 1k pero el la amplificacion disminuyó en lugar de aumentar, esto quiere decir que debo aumentar R3 y R2?, tendra algo que ver la nueva R6? El divisor resistivo r4/r5 no tiene ninguna implicancia verdad? lo deje con los valores de 10 kilos que era lo que tenia, pero puedo cambiarlo al de 47 si es que me lo confirmas.
Gracias de nuevo por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 169853
> Gracias por toda tu ayuda. Ahora si que funcionó! Se escucha un poco más alto, con la configuracion que puse en esta imagen, luego probe reduciendo la r3 a 1k pero el la amplificacion disminuyó en lugar de aumentar, esto quiere decir que debo aumentar R3 y R2?, tendra algo que ver la nueva R6? El divisor resistivo r4/r5 no tiene ninguna implicancia verdad? lo deje con los valores de 10 kilos que era lo que tenia, pero puedo cambiarlo al de 47 si es que me lo confirmas.
> Gracias de nuevo por la pronta respuesta.


R4 y R5 deben ser del mismo valor y ese valor NO es relevante

La ganancia aumenta si:
Aumenta el valor de R3
Disminuye el valor de R2 

Como alternativa podrías leer algo de teoría sobre amplificadores operacionales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2018)

Ganancia = R3/R2 (muy en bruto) 





pandacba dijo:


> Eso se puede entender en la fórmula Gv=1+ R3/R2,



Aumentando R4 y R5 aumenta la impedancia de entrada y un poco apenas la ganancia , También R6 modifica un poco la impedancia de entrada


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos. Lo que sucede es que con mi cabeza mala me cuesta mucho entender la teoria. Sin embargo, creo que con lo que me han aclarado es suficiente. Gracias de nuevo a todos y sobre todo al compañerop PandaCBA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2018)

R2 y C2 definen la minima frecuencia que deja pasar el amplificador, que segun tu dibujo serian 16Hz, a la vez que aseguran ganancia unitaria en CC. R3 solo participa en la ganancia y en la carga de la salida del AO asi que lo correcto es aumentar R3 hasta lograr la ganancia correcta.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Gracias por eso te deje la formula que la ganancia es Gv=1+R3/R2 de esta fórmula se desprende lo siguiente para el caso original 1+ 33K/1k=1+33=34 es decir amplificará 34 veces la tensión presente en la entrada vos cambiaste R3 a 10K entonces resulta que Gv=1+10k/1k=> 1+10=11 es decir 3 veces menos que el original de lo cual se desprende que cuando más grande R3 mayor sera la ganancia.
Me alegra que te haya sido útil la información proporcionada


----------



## reMixer (Ago 16, 2018)

Como no tenia resistencias de 100k le puse dos de 47k en serie para realimentar et voilá! Quedó con una ganancia genial. Mañana retoco el otro módulo y nunca más ( que Dios me oiga), tendré problemas con  la amplificación en audio de los OpAmp, cosa que si tuve antes y jamás supe por qué era. Ahora gracias al estupendo circuito que me dejó pandacba pude solucionar el problema. Gracias por todo, respecto a tu sugerencia de leer los manueles, los descargué y estuve viendo algunos, pero mi cabezamala me impidió encontrar el pdf correcto y por eso recurrí acá.
Finalmente el circuito quedará asi. Bueno me queda una duda pero no se si redundar sobre lo mismo. Hará falta poner en paralelo a la R de 100 Kilos un cap de disco (de lentejita) de 45 pf? Es que en algunos montajes he visto que lo ponen.

Por ejemplo, en el modulo control de tonos del micrófono, el cual es idéntico a éste, me interesa que la voz no salga muy aguda, pues tengo la voz delgada y la gente piensa que canta una mujer y cuando llegar cerca se burlan y ponen sobrenombres, si pongo un cap en paralelo  a la R3 de 100K, como hago para atenuar las altas, ya que con el control de tono no creo que sea suficiente. Sólo si pueden ayudarme, de lo contrario, voy a experimentar un poco.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2018)

Podés reemplazar R3 por un Baxandall


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Un ecualizador paramétrico seria lo adecuado.
Con el mism se puede atenuar, elegir la frecuencia central y el ancho de banda


----------



## reMixer (Ago 17, 2018)

Gracias amigo por todo, creo que hasta ahi lo dejaré y no inistire más. Han sido demasiado generosos con sus conocimientos.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés reemplazar R3 por un Baxandall


El cuircuito ya incluye el control de tonos, como deciamos antes, sólo estamos mejorando la etapa previa, la que "levanta" el nivel de la señal.


----------



## mostrin (Ago 17, 2018)

hola amigos del foro una pregunta tengo un preamplificador de tonos con transistor pero mete ruido de uhmmm alimentandolo con transformador y de Psssssss con eliminador   puse esas resistencias (R 1) y capacitor (C4) del circuito de remixer a la entrada de voltaje de mi circuito y se redujo el ruido pero no totalmente .el uhmm se escucha bajito


----------



## reMixer (Ago 17, 2018)

mostrin dijo:


> hola amigos del foro una pregunta tengo un preamplificador de tonos con transistor pero mete ruido de uhmmm alimentandolo con transformador y de Psssssss con eliminador   puse esas resistencias (R 1) y capacitor (C4) del circuito de remixer a la entrada de voltaje de mi circuito y se redujo el ruido pero no totalmente .el uhmm se escucha bajito


Quizas una inductancia en serie con el Vcc, aunque no podria decirte el valor o como calcularlo, puedes usar de esas bobinitas que vienen en la fuente de DVD, aunque quizas sean insuficientes. Lo otro, has probado poniendo un regulador de 3 patas como el 7809, 7812 (dependiendo de lo que requiere el control de tonos)?.
-------------------------------------------------------
Gracias amigos por todo, creo que hasta ahi lo dejaré y no insistire más. Han sido demasiado generosos con sus conocimientos. Bueno sinó se comparten, se llevan a la tumba y ahi ya no sirven, sea que crean en el mundo espiritual o no.


pandacba dijo:


> Un ecualizador paramétrico seria lo adecuado.
> Con el mismo se puede atenuar, elegir la frecuencia central y el ancho de banda


Compañero, realmente nosé como compensar toda tu buena voluntad.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés reemplazar R3 por un Baxandall


El cuircuito ya incluye el control de tonos, como deciamos antes, sólo estamos mejorando la etapa previa, la que "levanta" el nivel de la señal.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

Podes poner un capacitor como decias en paralelo con R3 y buscar valores que te den el resultado lo más cerca posible del deseado
Un mini eculizador gráfico también te sería muy útil


----------



## mostrin (Ago 17, 2018)

Si gracias voy a probar con un regulador


----------



## reMixer (Ago 17, 2018)

mostrin dijo:


> hola amigos del foro una pregunta tengo un preamplificador de tonos con transistor pero mete ruido de uhmmm alimentandolo con transformador y de Psssssss con eliminador   puse esas resistencias (R 1) y capacitor (C4) del circuito de remixer a la entrada de voltaje de mi circuito y se redujo el ruido pero no totalmente .el uhmm se escucha bajito








Uscita significa salida, al parecer.


----------



## mostrin (Ago 17, 2018)

Le cambie el capacitor  c4 por uno de 470 y ya es muy bajo el ruido de uhmmm Gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

Podes poner una foto de tu fuente???


----------



## mostrin (Ago 17, 2018)

hola el pre lo alimento de la fuente del amplificador


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

El ruido que te hacia puede deberse a los puntos en la fuente donde tomaste la tensión.
Se los debe tomar alejado del capacitor grande, porque a más de uno lo ha echo llorar ese tema de ruido


----------



## mostrin (Ago 17, 2018)

Gracias por sus consejos ya es muy bajo el ruido  solo acercandote al bafle se escucha


----------



## reMixer (Ago 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El ruido que te hacia puede deberse a los puntos en la fuente donde tomaste la tensión.
> Se los debe tomar alejado del capacitor grande, porque a más de uno lo ha echo llorar ese tema de ruido


No tenia idea de ese tip, muchas gracias por el dato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> No tenia idea de ese tip, muchas gracias por el dato.




Mira *este *tema, hay varios "Tip´s" como para evitar ruidos


----------



## Santicos (Feb 21, 2020)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema arriba esta archiprobado y funciona muy pero muy bien, Para fuente simple divisor de tension y alli llevar todos los puntos de masa


Panda, los capacitores del último control de tonos con lf 353 que subiste dice por ejemplo 0,005 a que se refiere son micro son pico o son nano faradios?.


----------

